# Spinnfischen - Isla de la Palma / Kanaren



## Nils1981 (10. Dezember 2012)

Huhu Ihr Lieben,

ich bin von Mitte Februar bis März für 3 Wochen auf La Palma und möchte dort gern den heimischen Räubern nachstellen. Ich bin in der Nähe von Tazacorte und seinem Hafen

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen viel im Internet recheriert und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es wohl maximal eine Ausfahrt mit einem Charterboot gibt. Angestrebt ist da eher "little big game" als "big game". Desweiteren werde ich wohl auch das Grundangeln im Hafen von Tazacorte austesten, hier bereiten mir aber die vielen und vor allem sehr mächtigen Rochen großes Kopfzerbrechen. Einige der Arten sind auch giftig. Generell möchte ich lieber "echte" Fische fangen.. (Sorry, liebe Rochen, aber ich mag die Anderen lieber |rolleyes)

Daher geht es hier primär um das Spinnfischen mit Wobblern, Gummis und Blinkern. 
Abgesehen habe ich es auf verschiedene Makrelenarten, Doraden und Barracudas. Amberjack und Bonitos aufzuzählen wäre wohl etwas zu optimistisch, wenn hauptsächlich vom Ufer geangelt wird... #d

Wer war schonmal dort? Wer hat bereits Erfahrungen mit dem Fischen auf den Kanaren? Spinnfischen wäre optimal, schreibt aber auch gerne eure Erfahrungen mit dem Grundangeln oder Big Game hier rein. Auch wenn Rochen drin vorkommen :q

Dann haut mal in die Tasten,

tight lines,
Nils


----------



## adlerfisch (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Isla de la Palma / Kanaren*

Hallo,

gute Infos zu den vorkommenden Fischen incl. Rezepten unter 
http://www.ottoewieghardt.de/start.htm
Dort auch zum download als pdf für das smartphone.

Bin gerade von Lanzarote zurück. 
Spinnangeln habe ich mit und auch war einige Male vom Ufer (nur erfolglos) unterwegs. Gefischt habe ich überwiegend Gummifische mit Stahlvorfach. Einheimische waren vielfach mit Grundangel und 100 -150 g Blei unterwegs; teilweise auch Gummifisch(21 - 28 g waren wg. der starken Wellen schon angesagt). 
Das nächste Mal werde ich aber darauf verzichten, die Angel überhaupt mitzunehmen. Da kommt immer schnell einiges an Gewicht zusammen und die Airlines achten doch sehr auf Übergepäck(1 kg = 10,--€)! 
Wenn Angeln, dann nur mit dem Boot raus, da braucht man sowieso noch ganz anderes Gerät. 

La Palma kenne ich nur von einem zurückliegenden Urlaub ohne Angel. Aus der Erinnerung würde ich die Küste von Land aus jedoch eher noch etwas rauher und schwieriger zu beangeln einstufen als Lanzarote. 
Dort kann man an vielen Stellen plötzlich starke Wellen erleben, die schon mal 2-3 m höher ausfallen können als die Nachbarn.

Denke an den lokalen Angelschein, da es je nach Location durchaus sein kann, dass kontrolliert wird.


----------

